# Can anyone tell me when your period is suppose to arrive after a miscarriage?



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Err... i had a miscarraige early Jan with a D&C but as of now 10 weeks later still no period. I was told 6-8 weeks but nothing yet, there is a very minor chance of pregnancy (there was one time we didn't use anything) but pregnancy test show neg ... maybe too early?







Any help appreciated.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Southern. I'm sorry about your miscarriage. I know how painful it can be, I've been there myself. I too had a d&c, and it does take time for your cycle to return to normal, there is no set time so don't worry. If you don't get a period in the next few weeks, just run it past your doc. Take care.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Southern, im so sorry to hear your sad news,like you and kazzy i have been there to.It did take a while for my periods to return to normal, but if in doubt im sure your doctor would be more than happy to put your mind at rest.Take care


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I had a miscarriage early January, and I haven't had a period since. We're pretty sure I'm pregnant again and/or still pregnant. ( Doctor thought I might have been pregnant with twins and miscarried one. ) I would say if it's really really late, I'd go in and have it checked. There's no harm in it.


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Definitly not pregnant still - blood tests confirmed it. Went to doctor about something else yesterday and asked him what the story was and did point out that i had all the symptoms of a period a couple of weeks ago but no show... he said that i have probably ovulated and should expect a period later this month but because of the D&C there was probably very little or nothing to produce a period!?!







I have decided to give up trying to undertand my system with the miscarraige and IBS, the only thing i am sure of is that it is screwed up big time







!


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I went in myself and finally got checked and I am pregnant. Oi.


----------



## Mrs Bear (Apr 9, 2003)

I had a miscarriage just over a year ago. My menstruating was very erratic and it turns out that I did not start ovulating again for 6 months. Now I have got my cycle back I can see that this is what happened, but at the time it was very upsetting. Don't worry too much, it does take time for your body to get over a trauma like this, and if you get stressed this can hinder your recovery. After I got my cycle back, we moved house and I didn't ovulate that month again. One thing I will say is that now, one year later, after a few emotional ups and downs, I finally feel over it, and I think as desperate I was to get pregnant again as soon after the miscarriage as I could, now I am actually emotionally ready to be pregnant again. Keep feeling positive and remember, a watched kettle never boils and stressing about getting your cycle might stop it coming.Good luck for the future! Sue.


----------



## 21358 (May 12, 2006)

I too had a micarriage on Jan 19, I had my first period on February 27 and since then there has been nada! I have spent a fortune on EPT's!!!! I have an appointment next month for my annual so I haven't bothered to try and make another one. I just wish something would happen so that I could get regulated again!


----------

